# المنتديات الأردنية > منتدى التراث الأردني >  مستلزمات  المرأة في الماضي

## دموع الغصون

مستلزمات المرأة في الماضي 


الكحل 

عباره عن حجر أسود تقوم المرأه بسحقه وتنعيمه ليصبح مسحوق  
ناعم تضعه المرأه لعيونها ليضفي عليها جمالا فوق جمالها 
واستعمل الكحل  العربي ايضا في وضعه فوق سر الطفل 
المولود حديثا ولكن اثبت بأن ذلك يسبب تسمم  
له بمادة الرصاص ولهذا امتنعت امهات 
اليوم من وضعه لاطفالهم ((بس الأمهاات  لين الحين يحطون لعيالهم)) 




الحناء 

هي شجرة تزرع في  اغلب البيوت قديما ويؤخذ منها الاوراق وتسحق 
لمسحوق ناعم ثم تضعه المرأه على  شعرهاو ليديها او لقدميها 
الحناء يعطي لونا احمر وهو يمنع تساقط الشعر ومفيد  
للشعر الدهني ويقوي بصيلات الشعر ويقلل من حرارة 
الجسم بالصيف او عند المرض  كما يوضع على 
الحناء القليل من الخل ويوضع عند 
صوابر الرأس او على قمة  
الرأس للذين يشكون من 
الصداع الدائم((يعني لاتاخذون بندوول))  




الرشوش

وهو مجموعه من الريحان والمحلب والمسك الابيض  والمسمار وورد 
الجوري والحناء تسحق جميعها مع بعض لتكوين مسحوق ثم 
تخلط  بالماء و يضعه المرأة على شعرها والباقي 
يفرك بها الجسم وكل ذلك لاعطاء الجسم  
والشعر رائحه طيبه كما يطيل الشعر 
ويقويه ويعطيه لمعانا 
طبيعيا وهو  مغذي 
للشعر ايضا((شكله أحسن من كريمات الشعر)) 




المحلب  
عباره عن حبوب سمراء تشبه حبوب الذره ولكنها اصغر منه 
بالحجم قليلا  تسحق كمسحوق وتوضع للشعر بعد عجنه 
بالماء او مع الحناء .... والمحلب يعطي  
رائحه للشعر كما يغذي الشعر الجاف 
فهو زيت طبيعي للشعر ويعطيه 
لمعان  ونعومه 




الديرمه (الروج ) 
عبارة عن لحاء لشجرة  الديرم يؤخذ منه القليل ولكن بعد ان 
يجف وييبس وينقع بفم المرأة او بالقليل من  الماء 
ويستخدم في فرك الاسنان وتبييضها الديرم مقوي 
جدا للثه ... ويعطي لون  احمر قاني طبيعي 
وجميل يستمر لونه لاسبوع 




اللباد  
وهو عباره عن زيت من المسك الاسود 
يستعمل لفرك الجسم به  
ابتغاءاللرائحه 
الطيبه

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

يعني لا مسكارا ولا فاونديشن ولا جلوووس ولا ما يحزنون 

كانن على الطبيعة ومن الطبيعة

يسلموووووو على ما قدمتي من معلومات راقت لي

تقبلي مروري غاليتي  :Smile:

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكورة العقيق على المرور والتعليق الجميل

----------

